# Training Meg



## megzmigurl (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey, this is going to be my training journal for Meg the horse I lease.

_Meg_
Meg is a 13 year old Bay Standardbred mare she's registered as Magnetio (?spelling) Meg is despite her age kina green, cause she was at a trecking stable were she was hardly ever ridden for aprox 4 years but she loves to learn and is a honey .

Ive had Meg for the last month and a half after her owner bought her but didnt have the time to commit to her but its been raining so much that ive hardly been able to ride her and my parents werent to keen on giving me rides up to the paddocks all the time. 

I used to ride Meg 3 times a week if the weather was ok but now that I have my lisence I can go up durring my study break at school and before school on late starts as well as after school.

_9th June 2010_

Ill start wrighting about Megs training from today.

Today I had study before lunch so I could go up to the paddocks for nearly 2 hours. I grabed Meg from the paddock gave her a quick groom and we headed down the road to the arena to work on walk/trot/canter transisions. 

Meg was really good on the way to the arena walking and trotting carmly on a loose rein and not trying to head back to her paddock mates Fletch and Tazz. 

The arena was really wet but the paddocks soaks up water nicely so we were doing our training in there, Meg was fidgety at first but she quickly settled down and behaved, we couldnt do many canters through beacuse the grass was still wet :[ but we had a good ride anyway. 

On the way back home we were having a little trot and she desided to try and run through one of the big road markers - silly twit. 

I hope the pictures load, if they do they are Meg after todays 45 min session.

Ill be back tomorrow. Hopefully it will be dryer.


----------

